# Bursting Balloons



## bchernicoff (Apr 25, 2013)

First attempt at stop action photos of bursting water balloons. Please let me know what you think! 
http://photos.benchernicoff.net/Other/Water-Balloons/29086650_QmN6JZ#!i=2475720898&k=zpTcBJW


----------



## triggermike (Apr 25, 2013)

My favs are #3 and #4. The overall best IMHO is #4, but I like the balloon shaped water in #3 just as the balloon bursts!


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 25, 2013)

Well done


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice photos. What was the set up? Sound activated flash is mentioned but can you share the rest, please?


----------



## nda (Apr 25, 2013)

8)


----------



## J.R. (Apr 25, 2013)

The third photo is excellent ... You can see the 'shockwave' of the burst travelling across what was the balloon.

Nice work.

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the feedback. 
TL&DR: 4 second exposure in a dark room. sound activated flash trigger. bb gun.


----------



## K-amps (Apr 25, 2013)

Good Work.

I like #3, you can see the pellet at the corner of the frame. ;D


----------



## niteclicks (Apr 25, 2013)

Very cool ! Thanks for the details.


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 25, 2013)

I edited my explanation to fix some typos and to add a Too Long, Didn't Read.


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey, on this subject...anyone have any ideas on variations for this I could try? I'm going try adding food coloring and then two balloons at the same time with different colors in each to see if I can get a mixing effect.


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 26, 2013)

I updated the gallery with a two balloon shot...one with blue food coloring in it and the other with yellow.


----------



## kennephoto (Apr 26, 2013)

Where did you shoot this and what measures do you take to prevent flooding haha. I can only imagine a mess! But good shoot I love the blue and yellow withe the green balloon almost as if there's a subtle message with those three color choices eh?


----------



## Skulker (Apr 26, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> Hey, on this subject...anyone have any ideas on variations for this I could try? I'm going try adding food coloring and then two balloons at the same time with different colors in each to see if I can get a mixing effect.



How about a surgical glove? 
Why stick with balloons? How about light bulbs? If you don't mind cleaning up  and be careful 8)
You could shoot anything your gun can make an impression on really. How about a flower dipped in liquid nitrogen. Now you really need to take care!


----------



## Menace (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## dave (Apr 26, 2013)

Whack some colored gels on the flashes.

If you try yellow food coloring with one red and one green flash you will get a lot of variation in the image, for example.


----------



## RGF (Apr 28, 2013)

Like your ideas. Sounds like fun and great way to play with photography.


----------



## niteclicks (May 23, 2013)

bchernicff, hope you don't mind, I had to try this . Here I my first attempts . Now I'm thinking JELLO !


----------

